# State Savings new issue



## alwaysonit (20 Jan 2020)

When do we speculate a new issue of the 10 year bond will be released? Current one has been around a couple of years already - historically do they release a new issue every few years?


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2020)

New releases are normally on the Sunday of a public holiday weekend. Easter or May public holiday weekend are the next options. State Savings rates are not in like with deposit rates not sovereign yields so one would think that a review might come at some stage.


----------



## fayf (7 Feb 2020)

The 10 year state savings product, was reduced from 25 %, to the current 16%, over the June bank holiday weekend (Sunday)of mid 2016.








						Prize Bond awards slashed - along with State Savings interest rates
					

There will be fewer Prize Bonds millionaires from next month - following a decision to reduce the number of top prizes.




					www.independent.ie
				




This was the most recent cut, and there have been a few cuts since the 10year product, yielded a gross total of 50 % (40 % return dirt free, 10 % subject to DIRT), a net 47% return approx, after DIRT.

Bear in mind, if you sign up, to any state saving scheme, you can withdraw, at any time, and get 100 % of original investment returned. It takes about 2 weeks to get your funds returned. Depending on the timing-of how long the funds were invested, determines how much interest is applied.
This early withdrawal/any time access -feature, is a major advantage of these products as peoples ( and life)circumstances, can change so quickly.

Its a reasonable assumption that there will be a further cut, so its probably a question of when, rather than if.


----------



## ardmacha (21 Feb 2020)

I have a State Savings 4 Year bond maturing. 
Am I correct in saying that I can reinvest this although I already have the max and that I can do this in any product, not just the 4 year one?


----------



## The Ghoul (22 Feb 2020)

Yes, you can reinvest in the 4 year bond or in any of the other fixed term products regardless of the amount you already have in them. I have done this myself and brought myself over the 120k limits.

However I'm not sure if this applies if investing into/out of prize bonds - prize bonds may be treated differently.


----------



## Archer1 (19 Apr 2020)

I recently took out my 10 year solidarity bonds in individual bonds to make them easier to encash in case I need access to money. E.g. instead of taking out a single 10,000 euro bond, take out 10 bonds of 1,000 euro each. You can still pay for the lot with one check/bank draft. Hoping the interest rate will increase - you can just encash them and reinvest to new bonds.


----------



## Archer1 (19 Apr 2020)

The rates were great on all state savings going back. I did he max on the Instalment savings ( Issue 9) and on €12k had €14,400k at the end of 5.5 years. Today's rate will only give you something like €12,600 on same investment.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Apr 2020)

Archer1 said:


> I recently took out my 10 year solidarity bonds in individual bonds to make them easier to encash in case I need access to money. E.g. instead of taking out a single 10,000 euro bond, take out 10 bonds of 1,000 euro each. You can still pay for the lot with one check/bank draft. Hoping the interest rate will increase - you can just encash them and reinvest to new bonds.


Partial encashments are allowed


----------



## Archer1 (19 Apr 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Partial encashments are allowed


I did not know that! I actually rang them up and asked in the PO and they encouraged me to do individual bonds if I thought that I might need access to some of the money.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Apr 2020)

Archer1 said:


> I did not know that! I actually rang them up and asked in the PO and they encouraged me to do individual bonds if I thought that I might need access to some of the money.


The Ts&Cs clearly refer to partial encashments, but maybe it is less admin hassle to encash bonds in their entirety.


----------



## Archer1 (19 Apr 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> The Ts&Cs clearly refer to partial encashments, but maybe it is less admin hassle to encash bonds in their entirety.


That might be it.


----------

